# Time Frames



## chiefh (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I recently submitted my EOI and i was wondering to know how long it takes for the whole process to be complete. 

Submitted: 27 April 2011 125 points, No job offer
Selected: Not yet 
ITA: Not yet
ITA Pack sent back: Not yet
Approval: Not yet

If you could post your experiences to help people like me who are really looking forward to this process


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chiefh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I recently submitted my EOI and i was wondering to know how long it takes for the whole process to be complete.
> 
> ...


That's a tricky one. It really depends on a number of things, such as number of points, when the next selection is, what points other people have in the pool, and how many people they are selecting. Some of our contributors received offers after only a couple of days in the pool, while others may never get an offer.


----------



## chiefh (Apr 29, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> That's a tricky one. It really depends on a number of things, such as number of points, when the next selection is, what points other people have in the pool, and how many people they are selecting. Some of our contributors received offers after only a couple of days in the pool, while others may never get an offer.


thanks topcat83 i understand the situation i hope i will be one of those who receive offer in days.

Any other contributions on the time frames, i want to see the good time frames and the best and work out my probabilities

tell us your experiences even if it was a rejection or any obstecles.


----------



## chiefh (Apr 29, 2011)

chiefh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I recently submitted my EOI and i was wondering to know how long it takes for the whole process to be complete.
> 
> ...


Just to update you guys on the situation my EOI has been selected

Submitted: 27 April 2011 125 points, No job offer
Selected: 4 May 2011
ITA: Not yet
ITA Pack sent back: Not yet
Approval: Not yet

I think now its under going initial verification, fingers crossed nothing will be deducted


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chiefh said:


> Just to update you guys on the situation my EOI has been selected
> 
> Submitted: 27 April 2011 125 points, No job offer
> Selected: 4 May 2011
> ...


Good one!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

chiefh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I recently submitted my EOI and i was wondering to know how long it takes for the whole process to be complete.
> 
> ...



Hi there, we were selected 26th Jan, ITA pack was received, Medical and Police checks done and then delivered personally and lodged in London 20th April. We have a job offer, so looking forward to the next stage (hopefully end May beginning June. Fingers and everything else crossed!!!)

p.s. we have 175 points too, which I thought was very good as we are couple of old fogies!!


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi there, we were selected 26th Jan, ITA pack was received, Medical and Police checks done and then delivered personally and lodged in London 20th April. We have a job offer, so looking forward to the next stage (hopefully end May beginning June. Fingers and everything else crossed!!!)
> 
> p.s. we have 175 points too, which I thought was very good as we are couple of old fogies!!


175 point :clap2: I can hardly pull 110 points  (I am 22, single and just 2.5 years of IT experience so not complaining)

Good Luck!! Let us know how it goes for u


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> 175 point :clap2: I can hardly pull 110 points  (I am 22, single and just 2.5 years of IT experience so not complaining)
> 
> Good Luck!! Let us know how it goes for u


Yes we thought we were very lucky, we didn't hire anyone else to help at all, the job was sheer luck,. Hubby sorted his CV, sent it to 1 place only asking for advice or even offer him a job (tongue in cheek). They replied within half an hour asking for other half to contact them next day, in which they offered him a job over the phone there and then!

My advice is, look on the internet at areas you want to work. Get a list of companies in that area and send your CV's. What is there to lose? You maybe nicely surprised like we were, especially at the age of 50 and 52, just goes to show that you are never too old (or young), but for us time was running out, so it is now or never!
Good luck to you too and all those who read this.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Yes we thought we were very lucky, we didn't hire anyone else to help at all, the job was sheer luck,. Hubby sorted his CV, sent it to 1 place only asking for advice or even offer him a job (tongue in cheek). They replied within half an hour asking for other half to contact them next day, in which they offered him a job over the phone there and then!
> 
> My advice is, look on the internet at areas you want to work. Get a list of companies in that area and send your CV's. What is there to lose? You maybe nicely surprised like we were, especially at the age of 50 and 52, just goes to show that you are never too old (or young), but for us time was running out, so it is now or never!
> Good luck to you too and all those who read this.


Dawnclaremaddox

Wonderful to hear how fast it all was for you, obviously because your OH's skills are very sought after and the experience that comes with age.

Wishing you all the very best for your new life in New Zealand, it is a very exciting time. you must keep us posted how you get on & don't forget you have lots of helpers online who have made the move & always ready to offer advice & support when you need it.

Anski


----------

